# Dog home boarding near Harlow essex



## madonna (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi does anyone know of a good reliable home boarder near Harlow in essex , I have home boarded him before but she shut down , he has been in kennels ,but just diagnosed epeleptic , so no longer want to use kennels ,this is for future use when he's settled on meds , thankyou


----------

